
 Survey research, network sampling, and Charles Dickens’ coincidences - maus42
http://andrewgelman.com/2016/12/25/survey-research-network-sampling-justify-coincidences-charles-dickens-novels/
======
brudgers
Original paper:
[http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~gelman/research/published/hans...](http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~gelman/research/published/hansen_paper_2.pdf)

